# Hamburger



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

Is hamburger good ? I make my own 97 lean 3% fat  1 pound hambuger, with a cup of oat ,a cup of onion, a cup of spainsh, plus a egg white beat. I mix it all with my hand then make them. But is that good to eat?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 20, 2013)

sounds pretty good to me, that's lean beef


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks tasty! Try with buffalo!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Looks tasty! Try with buffalo!



Or with cat!


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 20, 2013)

going to pass on the cat lol


----------



## ctr10 (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds like your making a meat loaf


----------



## cck99352 (Jan 21, 2013)

sounds like lean beef, and 3% fat works for me. 

I tend to eat more chicken, seafood, pork, and turkey... but yeah, that sounds damn good.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 21, 2013)

its good


----------



## The Prototype (Jan 21, 2013)

Sounds good but it does sound like meat loaf.


----------



## paul99 (Jan 22, 2013)

All kind of junk food is bad for health if you eat it ,than you should eat it minimum, it contains beef,cheese,sauces which is full calories then only healthy thing after meat is salad,vegetables in it so try to eat it less.Eat salad raw vegetables they are useful.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 22, 2013)

Cook it on a George Forman. I know the grease is what taste amazing lol but ya


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 23, 2013)

yea that what i use and love it


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 23, 2013)

I've been getting the ground sirloin. Which is really lean. Don't see any problem with it.


----------



## H H (Jan 23, 2013)

I want some. But I have acid reflux and can hardly eat red meat anymore. I feel better then I ever have. I think red meat is good just not good for me.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 25, 2013)

that sucks


----------



## Dr. Griffiths (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds great! The only thing that would make it even better is if you used grass fed beef. Grass fed beef actually has only one third to one half of the fat of grain fed beef. In fact the fat content of grass fed beef is equivalent to that of skinless chicken.

I write about this in the free guide you can get on my blog (link in my signature) but I think I'm going to write a whole article on my site about grass fed meat and grass fed dairy as they have so many health benefits (also much higher levels of CLA).


----------



## GH Consigliere (Jan 31, 2013)

humm must try


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 31, 2013)

Um...no way...sounds like shit!  No way am I eating that bullshit....    Without bacon.  Where's the goddam bacon?  Geez


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 1, 2013)

Merkaba said:


> Um...no way...sounds like shit!  No way am I eating that bullshit....    Without bacon.  Where's the goddam bacon?  Geez



Goddam Jews


----------



## GH Consigliere (Feb 1, 2013)

lol


----------



## EO600bp (Feb 27, 2013)

beef is always good for hard training...any real food is better than supplementaion in my mind.


----------



## troubador (Mar 2, 2013)

Does it fit your macros? That's about the only question you have to answer, assuming the rest is a balanced diet.


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 2, 2013)

I do the same thing and make burgers, also.  Except I toss in spinach to round out the macros.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 5, 2013)

I am currently in red meat avoidance aside from like a once a week bison patty...

it sounds tastey though and seems to fit with lean beef gievn that its 97/3


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 5, 2013)

dogsoldier said:


> I do the same thing and make burgers, also.  Except I toss in spinach to round out the macros.



Macros of spinach???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 5, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Macros of spinach???


About 4 calories and some vitamin K, YEAH BABY.... tis now a superfood! lol


----------



## PitbullRescue (Mar 5, 2013)

Chino007 said:


> Is hamburger good ? I make my own 97 lean 3% fat  1 pound hambuger, with a cup of oat ,a cup of onion, a cup of spainsh, plus a egg white beat. I mix it all with my hand then make them. But is that good to eat?



Bro when i'm bulking i must be responsible for the consumption of hundreds of cows annually.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2013)

Add the bacon and chow down.


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 26, 2013)

i needed the Recipes again lol


----------



## Little Wing (May 26, 2013)

add bacon and blue cheese.


----------



## GH Consigliere (May 26, 2013)

bacon is good


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 27, 2013)

Love this hamburger


----------



## Ryano (Dec 7, 2013)

Sounds great man, I'll have to try this


----------



## Anthony Tate (Dec 8, 2013)

I made some last night with 500gms of ground angus beef, 1 egg, a few fresh basil leaves and black pepper last night.


The meat was frozen, so probably should've drained the juices after defrosting as even though they formed good patties, lots of fluid drained out of them while they were cooking. They held their shape and tasted pretty good though.


----------



## MoguMogu (Dec 14, 2013)

paul99 said:


> All kind of junk food is bad for health if you eat it ,than you should eat it minimum, it contains beef,cheese,sauces which is full calories then only healthy thing after meat is salad,vegetables in it so try to eat it less.Eat salad raw vegetables they are useful.



Thanks for contributing to the discussion


----------



## kg5000 (Dec 26, 2013)

I work hamburger in my diet, but only occasionally.  I have only done the 7% fat, and I find that even with that I put on some access fat, thats just my personal experience though.  There is a lot worse you can eat than that for sure.


----------



## swolbro (Dec 31, 2013)

beef good, bread not so much


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 2, 2014)

Sounds bomb



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Garnet Donald (Feb 6, 2014)

I use it with cubed chicken and salsa. Tastes awesome.


----------

